# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  23/03/2017 PACK 7 - FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0141

## mohamed73

*Read  bootloader code, unlock fastboot,  Huawei ID, Repair IMEI, MEID, SN,  Board SN, Wifi, BT, Vendor, Country  (FRP was added before)  *    Huawei G9 Plus  MLA-TL00MLA-TL10MLA-UL00
  Huawei nova  CAN-AL00CAN-AL10CAN-L1CAN-L11CAN-L12CAN-L13CAN-L2CAN-L3CAN-TL10CAN-TL20CAZ-AL00CAZ-AL10
  Huawei nova plus  MLA-AL00MLA-AL10MLA-CL00MLA-L1MLA-L11MLA-L12MLA-L13MLA-L2MLA-L3 *Network  unlock, read bootloader code, unlock fastboot, Huawei  ID, Repair IMEI,  MEID, SN, Board SN, Wifi, BT, Vendor, Country (FRP was  added before)      *    Huawei Honor V9  DUK-AL10DUK-AL20DUK-AL30DUK-L09DUK-TL30
  Huawei Mate 9  MHA-AL00MHA-AL10MHA-AL10AMHA-AL10BMHA-AL10CMHA-L09MHA-L09BMHA-L29MHA-L29BMHA-L2ABMHA-TL00MHA-TL00A
  Huawei Mate 9 Pro  LON-AL00ALON-AL00BLON-AL00CLON-AL00DLON-CL00BLON-L09ALON-L09BLON-L29ALON-L29BLON-L29CLON-L29DLON-TL10B
  Huawei P10  VTR-AL00VTR-L29
  Huawei P10 Plus  VKY-AL00VKY-L29

----------

